

Sex and the single black woman - cloudkj
http://www.economist.com/world/united-states/PrinterFriendly.cfm?story_id=15867956

======
byoung2
There's another factor working against black women: the article mentions that
96% of Black women are married to Black men, but research by Dr. Julia Hare of
San Francisco's Black Think Tank finds that 10% of Black men marry non-Black
women.

~~~
spamizbad
I can't cite where I've seen the statistics, but I recall seeing a similar
discrepancy for other races in the United States.

I suppose it's to be expected: women, compared to men, tend to face more
pressure from their families (and society) to conform to "tradition."

~~~
roel_v
It is analyzed in quite a bit of detail on
[http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/2009/10/05/your-race-
affec...](http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/2009/10/05/your-race-affects-
whether-people-write-you-back/) , maybe that's where you saw it; I think it
was on HN for a while, too.

------
maxklein
I wish they would use the term "African American". The internet is global, and
the 500 million other black people in the world are not affected by sentences
like "Some 70% of black babies are born out of wedlock".

The problems the article speaks about are relevant only to U.S-American-Born
blacks or African Americans, and not black people in general.

~~~
ricosroughnecks
As a black American, I'm glad they didn't use the term African-American. It's
insulting. While I love the African people, many (if not most) blacks in
America have no African ties (at least not for the past few centuries). It's
just PC nonsense and a gross misnomer.

~~~
maxklein
Then how about they use Black-American? The article is not about blacks in
general, it's about black people within the U.S.

~~~
ricosroughnecks
Then all would have been well. ;-)

------
beloch
Problem: 1 in 9 black men are in jail, 1 in 3 will wind up an ex-con. What's a
black lady to do?

Solution: Stop being a friggin' racist and try dating men who aren't black.

